

Ask HN: What was your favorite company at Launch today? - emilepetrone


======
smoody
Where can we find an overview of companies that demoed at Launch today?

~~~
JonathanWCurd
launch.is just follow the blogs about each presenter or click to see the demo
pit companies.

------
erik_p
so far it would have to be domo.... "you get notification, BOOM!"

